

Unveiling the "Sixth Sense," game-changing wearable tech - crescendo
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.html

======
rms
Very cool, can't wait for my HUD. I imagine many of us will be wearing these
in sunglass/monocle form in 3-5 years. Maybe even contact lenses.

It's unfortunate that these TED stories don't seem to do well on the front
page anymore.

